# I am Making Free Sigs!



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 11, 2008)

Hey,

Guys i have decided to make free signatures for people... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





--------Reasons--------
I like making signatures and i like helping people ...

Because i know many of you guys either don't have the right tools to make it, or know how to make one so i will make you guys one for free.

------What you have to tell me for the Signatures-------

What Type of signature you want eg--If you want it on a specific character like Zelda or anything

Tell me if you want is ANIMATED or not?

And is you want any special picture or anything in the sig so u can pm me the pics and i will include them in the Signature..

AND THATS IT! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Bear in mind it might take me 24 hours to 48 hours to make one if i have too many requests!*
I know i am so nice  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol!

ANY QUESTIONS OR ANYTHING , DONT BE SHY TO ASK!

-----Requests-----
A avatar re for iownandpwn
A simple sig 
A winry animated sig

----Done----
A space spartan sig for IMZ
A AVATAR change for Anitoligy
A Furosuna sig from sanoblue
Another Avatar for iwonandpwn!--link
A AVATAR FOR IOWNANDPWN!-link
A VAMPIRE SIG
A grid sig
A gundam sig
A COD4 SIG
A SIG FOR tinymonkeyt
A SIG FOR DIEFORIT
A AVATAR CHANGE FOR superdude
A sig for superdude
and am going to add the rest later as i got quite a lot lol!
will be adding the links from now on


----------



## strata8 (Aug 11, 2008)

Moved to http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=100382.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 11, 2008)

strata8 said:
			
		

> I can help, if don't mind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya sure!

thanks!

well i have all ready made 1 but ya thanks


----------



## superdude (Aug 11, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> Guys i have decided to make free signatures for people...
> 
> ...



i want 2 sigs... or 7 one of each characther if you have time


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 11, 2008)

superdude said:
			
		

> VISHI SO FISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 11, 2008)

ang guys strata8 is also helping me so half the credit goes to him too


----------



## superdude (Aug 11, 2008)

lol so someone going to make 3 and someone going to make 4 of mine tell me who made what so i can compare lol thanks you two


----------



## strata8 (Aug 11, 2008)

I've made bumblebee and ironhide:










If there's anything you want changed (such as font) just say so.

Optimus Prime is done now:





and Jazz:





Would you prefer the boxes in Bumblebee and Ironhide in the same style as Jazz (Black background and white foreground)?


----------



## Quanno (Aug 11, 2008)

Could you make a dark signature with meta knight?
Here are the pictures i would like to get used in it:
http://i34.tinypic.com/2mwyb.jpg
http://i35.tinypic.com/59znus.png
dont need to be animated.


----------



## strata8 (Aug 11, 2008)

Quanno said:
			
		

> Could you make a dark signature with meta knight?
> Here are the pictures i would like to get used in it:
> http://i34.tinypic.com/2mwyb.jpg
> http://i35.tinypic.com/59znus.png
> dont need to be animated.



Not that good because it's based off the Tranformers one, but here it is:


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 11, 2008)

Strata8 can make Beauty sigs


----------



## Quanno (Aug 11, 2008)

Jesus! nice work! I think i'm going to use that one!
And to think that vishi started this topic and strata is making the great stuff!

EDIT: Wow, it looks great! thanks strata!


----------



## strata8 (Aug 11, 2008)

Quanno said:
			
		

> Jesus! nice work! I think i'm going to use that one!
> And to think that vishi started this topic and strata is making the great stuff!



He working on them. He's making the animated ones, so I'd expect that to take a lot longer.


----------



## Dylan (Aug 11, 2008)

anything with gundam 00 or cod4 would rule. animated would be super cool.


----------



## saxamo (Aug 11, 2008)

I would REALLY appreciate a signature with Space Ghost. Don't put Saxamo, just Sax, please. 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 12, 2008)

i had too many requests on pm so i couldnt make any from the topic sorry and yes i am working hard!

and i have had 3 tests! 

so guys please pe patents and ANIMATED ONE TAKE A HELL LOT LONGER THAN NORMAL ONES THAT strat8 is making!

be patitnet


----------



## superdude (Aug 12, 2008)

thanks for the sigs they look great!


----------



## superdude (Aug 12, 2008)

also can someone make me an animated avatar? swicthing between the decepticon sign and the autobot sign


----------



## IOwnAndPwnU (Aug 12, 2008)

Can you gize make me a sig too? 
I was hoping it would say IOwnAndPwnU with Upper and Lower Cases to tell my name is a couple of words. I was hoping it would be the same font as superdude's though. As for the picture, maybe like all of Nintendo's Characters together (ex. Pokemon, Kirby, Megaman, Mario, Zelda, etc.). Also, if possible an avatar that switched between Nintendo's characters. 

Note: If possible, could you add Halo 3 and GTA IV in there if possible. I'd prefer the avatar over the signature as I already kinda have an okay signature right now so yeah. 

Thanks gize


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 12, 2008)

superdude said:
			
		

> also can someone make me an animated avatar? swicthing between the decepticon sign and the autobot sign



ok made it posting soon


----------



## jesuschristmonke (Aug 12, 2008)

I would love a cool/obnoxious avatar. Something having to do with Jesus Christ  and Monkeyballs.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 12, 2008)

IOwnAndPwnU said:
			
		

> Can you gize make me a sig too?
> I was hoping it would say IOwnAndPwnU with Upper and Lower Cases to tell my name is a couple of words. I was hoping it would be the same font as superdude's though. As for the picture, maybe like all of Nintendo's Characters together (ex. Pokemon, Kirby, Megaman, Mario, Zelda, etc.). Also, if possible an avatar that switched between Nintendo's characters.
> 
> Note: If possible, could you add Halo 3 and GTA IV in there if possible. I'd prefer the avatar over the signature as I already kinda have an okay signature right now so yeah.
> ...



ok as i am the guy who makes the animated stuff so i guess this request goes to me..

and i cant do too many characters as size has to be in the limit of the gbatemps rules

but i will try to compress it assmuch as i can


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 12, 2008)

jesuschristmonkeyballs said:
			
		

> I would love a cool/obnoxious avatar. Something having to do with Jesus Christ  and Monkeyballs.



ok i will think of some ideas have you got any like put monkey balls on jesus christ and animate it?


----------



## pitoui (Aug 12, 2008)

Can one of you guys make me a sig of 8 bit mario?

Thanks


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 12, 2008)

and here is the Transformers AVATAR

i made this a couple of months back for my friend i hope you like it


----------



## jesuschristmonke (Aug 12, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> jesuschristmonkeyballs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe monkey ball goggles over his eyes. Woot.

Thanks.


----------



## superdude (Aug 12, 2008)

thanks i love the avatar


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 12, 2008)

superdude said:
			
		

> thanks i love the avatar



no problem and you know about your sig i made a optimus prime i am just trying to add animation to it..


----------



## superdude (Aug 12, 2008)

i geuss it should not take that long or should it...


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 12, 2008)

superdude said:
			
		

> i geuss it should not take that long or should it...



Well have you ever tried making one aye? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and again read the topic IT MAY TAKE UP TO 24 TO 48 HOURS...

so again be patient and wait pls


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 12, 2008)

here is the sig and i did add animation too it but the file became too large like 100kb so anyway gbatemp wont let you have such a big sig so i took the animation of and here it is..


----------



## heat6jones (Aug 12, 2008)

Does it have to be anime and video games? Will you make me a signature with my favorite basketball player in it?

http://img213.imagevenue.com/img.php?image...es_122_18lo.jpg

I won't use it here, I need it for another forum.


----------



## strata8 (Aug 12, 2008)

saxamo said:
			
		

> I would REALLY appreciate a signature with Space Ghost. Don't put Saxamo, just Sax, please.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



Done:


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 12, 2008)

heat6jones said:
			
		

> Does it have to be anime and video games? Will you make me a signature with my favorite basketball player in it?
> 
> http://img213.imagevenue.com/img.php?image...es_122_18lo.jpg
> 
> I won't use it here, I need it for another forum.



ok i will make it as i am the animation guy but if you want any NON-ANIMATED ones pls request strata8 ,he makes great non animated ones


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 12, 2008)

heat6jones said:
			
		

> Does it have to be anime and video games? Will you make me a signature with my favorite basketball player in it?
> 
> http://img213.imagevenue.com/img.php?image...es_122_18lo.jpg
> 
> I won't use it here, I need it for another forum.



that pic is huge is it possible if you can get another one for me ?


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 12, 2008)

and guys now i am going to study for a test so pls be patient and if you want a animated sig please place a request and i will do them by tomorrow (i am going to study now so no more for today) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




THANKS

and i think strata8 still might do some MORE NON-ANIMATED ONE FOR TODAY


----------



## psycoblaster (Aug 12, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> heat6jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the larger the picture, the better. You have more freedom to resize it to whatever size you want without messing up the quality.


----------



## strata8 (Aug 12, 2008)

8-bit Mario is done:


----------



## psycoblaster (Aug 12, 2008)

the pic quality is a little low on that sig...


----------



## TaMs (Aug 12, 2008)

Could you do signature with Dante from devil may cry? non animated one. Thanks.


----------



## strata8 (Aug 12, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> the pic quality is a little low on that sig...



I know... I would try to improve it, but the original picture was in jpeg, so there isn't anything I can do...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  apart from finding a new, uncompressed picture.


----------



## pitoui (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks strata8 your a champion


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 12, 2008)

strata8 said:
			
		

> 8-bit Mario is done:


Or a 8-bit link xD


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 12, 2008)

strata8 said:
			
		

> 8-bit Mario is done:



Hey strata8 can u please pm me of what you are doing before making one because i also made that 8 bit mario animated one and it kinda took me long to make so i wouldnt have made it if you told me that you were making one so please from next ttime pm me ...

thanks, cheers


----------



## strata8 (Aug 12, 2008)

^^ Post it anyway. I'm sure he'll prefer an animated one  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And, yes, I'll PM you.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 12, 2008)

and yes the cod4 and the gundam sigs will be coming 2marow 

thanks ,

and yes i am working on the jesuschristmonkeyballs one thanks guys

EDIT:shit i am on dialup now!


----------



## Dylan (Aug 12, 2008)

yaya


----------



## strata8 (Aug 12, 2008)

I managed to improve the Mario sig by taking my own screenshot in an emulator  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 12, 2008)

REQUEST:
Can I have a metroidy themed sig with samus on? and also my website address (www.antoligy.com) thanks!

EDIT: And if you have time, can you make me a better version of my current avatar (I don't care how)


----------



## paul3100 (Aug 12, 2008)

REQUEST:

I am trying to advertise a web site with almost zero traffic :ZX planet and would love a banner to show this site off :-)

I would be looking for the name of the site to be large with perhaps the web address a little smaller underneath and perhaps a picture or whatever if possible of a zx spectrum 49k and a zx spectrum 128k+2

Any help on this is much appreciated and if i can help you out in any way just say the word...

cheers, paul


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 12, 2008)

Strata8's sigs are the best I always use them


----------



## strata8 (Aug 12, 2008)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> REQUEST:
> Can I have a metroidy themed sig with samus on? and also my website address (www.antoligy.com) thanks!
> 
> EDIT: And if you have time, can you make me a better version of my current avatar (I don't care how)



I've made your sig:





VISHI SO FISHI will have to make your avatar because he knows how to animate


----------



## currynoodles (Aug 12, 2008)

Oh yes please! Could I request for one?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Being the poor colorblind soul I am, nice signatures and cool avatars have only been a dream. hahaha. My sig space has always been empty since the dawn of time.

REQUEST: Anything with the Team Fortress 2 Heavy in it. Your pick.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks bro!


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks!
I can't help but I can give you a link in my (new) sig!


----------



## pitoui (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks, the new 8-biut mario looks much better  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also VISHI SO FISHI post up the animated 8-bit mario... I'd like to see that also


----------



## JKR Firefox (Aug 12, 2008)

If someone wouldn't mind, I would like a Firefox themed sig and avatar with my nickname in it.

Thanks


----------



## Nottulys (Aug 12, 2008)

Can you make me one?  Freestyle it, I dont care.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 12, 2008)

I want one with All the Link in it ( mean from 8 bit link to Phantom Hourglass link !!!)
I like that


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 12, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> I want one with All the Link in it ( mean from 8 bit link to Phantom Hourglass link !!!)
> I like that







I hope that helps whoever is gonna make your sig... (google search)


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 12, 2008)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> DieForIt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've already that but I mean with other characters 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I can't make one for myself I don't know how I can't


----------



## IOwnAndPwnU (Aug 12, 2008)

Is my sig/avatar still being made?


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 12, 2008)

IOwnAndPwnU said:
			
		

> Is my sig/avatar still being made?


Yes it probably is... 24 to 48 hours remember?
...
I think my new sig is better than my old one... 

What other link characters, I think they're all there


----------



## IOwnAndPwnU (Aug 12, 2008)

Okay. Just wanted to confirm. And thanks gize.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Aug 12, 2008)

If it's possible can someone animate my current avatar?


----------



## jpxdude (Aug 12, 2008)

Could I please have a sig made, possibly with a Monkey Island meets Mario kinda theme?  Either or really


----------



## aZnXrAvEr (Aug 12, 2008)

nvm, i'm asking strata8 for my sig


----------



## Psyfira (Aug 12, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> If it's possible can someone animate my current avatar?


Leave it alone, it's awesome as it is


----------



## jesuschristmonke (Aug 12, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> and yes i am working on the jesuschristmonkeyballs one thanks guys



No hurry man. Whenever you get around to it.

Thanks.


----------



## saxamo (Aug 12, 2008)

Rockin' my new sig. Thanks Strata8!


----------



## rockbmi (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi thanks for providing this service could i please have an animated signature with the text NintendoLinky and maybe a pic of Ness from Earthbound if that isnt too much trouble. Thanks for your generosity.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 13, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> If it's possible can someone animate my current avatar?




i cant just do that as i have to make kinda like frames to animated and i cant make lots of frame from that pic is it possible if you can tell me the name of that character and i will look for another pic for it and then animate it ,

even though i can add animation to the avatar but no the character itself for this pic


----------



## Icey (Aug 13, 2008)

nvm, sorry.


----------



## papyrus (Aug 13, 2008)

can u make me an sig of heracross with my name papyrus all in lower case?.. plzzzz. ill w8 no matter how long it will be.


----------



## pitoui (Aug 13, 2008)

If you guys have time, I'd like a Luigi avatar also. A 2d version would be great. Thanks


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 13, 2008)

Can someone make me a better version of my current avatar?
EDIT:
Hey I made a crappy animated version of Eternal Myst's avatar, its my second .gif and it only has 2 frames.
BTW, Myst? why is there a comment inside the file saying "this is mine not yours!!"


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 13, 2008)

OK GUYS NOW THIS TOPIC DOES NOT INCLUDE STRATA8 AS HE WANTED TO START A NEW ONE!

But i am still working on both kind of sigs as he is gone Animated and non-animated!

and i will be adding the request list and the completed list 2marow!


----------



## IOwnAndPwnU (Aug 13, 2008)

Now I'm kinda confused. But I'll assume your still making my sig/avatar because it's animated and it's not in strata8's thread.


----------



## Link5084 (Aug 13, 2008)

I want a cool sig with my name on it with a picture of Link on it with a blue and white background


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 13, 2008)

Can I help in any way?


----------



## Vampiress (Aug 13, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> Guys i have decided to make free signatures for people...
> 
> ...



Ooooo. I'm up for a sig XD.

I'm a anime addict and I love vampires also. So a female sexy vampire as my sig, does't matter what anime really. I'd only like my name to be animated (Vamipress), like it being written in blood and dripping also. Now that would be cool, but I know it would also be hard.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 13, 2008)

Can anyone made a sig for me about my username : *DieForIt*


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 13, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> Can anyone made a sig for me about my username : *DieForIt*


Your current one is awesome! Who made it?
Anyway... hes getting near his 24 hour limit... The presure He should add a certain number of requests at any time...


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 13, 2008)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> DieForIt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who? I,
I find it self


----------



## strata8 (Aug 13, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I made it


----------



## IOwnAndPwnU (Aug 14, 2008)

It's been 24 hours. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Only 24 more to go.


----------



## Dylan (Aug 14, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> and yes the cod4 and the gundam sigs will be coming 2marow



did you forget?


----------



## IOwnAndPwnU (Aug 14, 2008)

Eagerly awaiting. Especially for avatar .. not so much for sig.


----------



## leetcakes (Aug 14, 2008)

Requesting GRID racing game  SIG =D
thanks


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 14, 2008)

he guys i am sorry for the delay as i had dialup and couldnt do anything on the net!
and my photoshop got unstalled sorry guys 

but i hope i am now back on track!


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 14, 2008)

HEY DYLAN i mad the cod4 sig for you and am working on the gundam one so dont worry ..
its just that i am on dialup and the internet is too slow ..

BUT GUYS YOU WILL GET YOUR SIG EVEN IF I HAVE TO GO TO A CYBERCAFE!

here is the cod4 sig! i hope you like it..






and guys i will be making great normal sigs from 2marow too ass i have learned some new functions!

and here is a little userbar which i didnt make but hope you like..


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 14, 2008)

IOwnAndPwnU said:
			
		

> Eagerly awaiting. Especially for avatar .. not so much for sig.




hey can u give me your request again please as strata8 left me in the middle and he had the list for the requests so please can you say again and i will quickly make for you..


----------



## Gab (Aug 14, 2008)

Animated signatures are awesome and all but make sure it fits the following guidelines according to the Board Rules.





			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> The following image is an example, to help you understand the average size of a main signature graphic.
> You may go under and over the 400x100 pixel guideline as long as it doesn't appear too big. We will be lenient on this, so just don't make your signature ridiculously large.
> 
> 
> ...


Make sure to follow this to avoid having your signature removed and replaced with "sig removed - too large".
Even if your sig turns out to be awesome, it's not much use if it is removed.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 14, 2008)

Ok. To resubmit my request.
Can I please have (if possible) a better version of my current avatar 
If possible a better samus sprite (not ZS) and a better shot from the arm cannon.


----------



## Sanoblue (Aug 14, 2008)

hehehee -=pounce=-
LOVE art


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 14, 2008)

and here is the gundam sig..





and here is a little present a gundam userbar..lol


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 14, 2008)

Gab said:
			
		

> Animated signatures are awesome and all but make sure it fits the following guidelines according to the Board Rules.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ya thanks daddy lol

but ya thanks cause now i downloaded a compacter which compacts the images and makes it way smaller in size and from now on  the images will be in great size

CHEERS THANKS FOR YOUR ADIVCE


----------



## Sanoblue (Aug 14, 2008)

for mine if u need more referance art or more art in general or description or what not pm me


----------



## Dylan (Aug 14, 2008)

cheers vishi


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 14, 2008)

Dylan said:
			
		

> cheers vishi



no problem mate i hope you like em..


----------



## Dylan (Aug 14, 2008)

I can't get the gundam sig to show up.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 14, 2008)

Dylan said:
			
		

> I can't get the gundam sig to show up.


Its there lol

Is anyone gonna do my avatar/say they will or will I have to request one...


----------



## Dylan (Aug 14, 2008)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> Dylan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



are you talking about it in the post in this thread or in my actual signature? cause i can see it in the thread but when i uploaded it and put the url in my sig it wont show up.


----------



## strata8 (Aug 14, 2008)

Dylan said:
			
		

> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can see it in your sig:


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 14, 2008)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> Dylan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes dont worry i will do it


----------



## Vampiress (Aug 14, 2008)

*Wonders if she'll get her sig done maybe o.o*


----------



## Link5084 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey wheres my sig?


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 14, 2008)

Link5084 said:
			
		

> Hey wheres my sig?


You have to resubmit your request as he has probably lost it.
Afterwards, it will be added to the chart.


----------



## Vampiress (Aug 14, 2008)

Vampiress said:
			
		

> VISHI SO FISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dunno if you got mine, but here it is again


----------



## IOwnAndPwnU (Aug 14, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> IOwnAndPwnU said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can you gize make me a sig too?
I was hoping it would say IOwnAndPwnU with Upper and Lower Cases to tell my name is a couple of words. I was hoping it would be the same font as superdude's though. As for the picture, maybe like all of Nintendo's Characters together (ex. Pokemon, Kirby, Megaman, Mario, Zelda, etc.). Also, if possible an avatar that switched between Nintendo's characters.

Note: If possible, could you add Halo 3 and GTA IV in there if possible. I'd prefer the avatar over the signature as I already kinda have an okay signature right now so yeah.

Thanks gize 

There that's my request. 
I'd like to point out that I sent a request before half of these people did so yeah. Also, can you make the avatar first please.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 14, 2008)

On where's mine posted a few pages ago !!!
About densetsu no Stafy ?


----------



## Link5084 (Aug 15, 2008)

I want a cool sig with my name on it with a picture of Link on it with a blue and white background


----------



## Dylan (Aug 15, 2008)

wow thats wierd. it doesn't show up for me. oh well


----------



## XeonZ (Aug 15, 2008)

If I could get a Sonic The Hedgehog sig, that would be cool. : D


----------



## IOwnAndPwnU (Aug 15, 2008)

Your sig is already good though.


----------



## XeonZ (Aug 15, 2008)

Well I got it off of a place where there's already free sigs available, I just want something a little more...custom?


----------



## IOwnAndPwnU (Aug 15, 2008)

That makes sense.

*Posts merged*

NOOOO! My sig is too large! Damn!


----------



## superdude (Aug 15, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI my avatar is too big of a file size it's 128kb it should be 25kb can you make me a new one


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 15, 2008)

superdude said:
			
		

> VISHI SO FISHI my avatar is too big of a file size it's 128kb it should be 25kb can you make me a new one



oh lol was it looks like i forgot to compact it


----------



## superdude (Aug 15, 2008)

yea i got i pm tell me that's it too big looks like it was around 6 times the size


----------



## Dylan (Aug 15, 2008)

the sig you did was too big


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 15, 2008)

He'll compact it... don;'t worry!


----------



## Vampiress (Aug 15, 2008)

Still wanting a better sig, but I thought i'd do my own till then. What do you guys think? It was done on paint since my comp is too crappy to handle photoshop v.v"


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 15, 2008)

Vampiress said:
			
		

> Still wanting a better sig, but I thought i'd do my own till then. What do you guys think? It was done on paint since my comp is too crappy to handle photoshop v.v"


Thats really good!
Will its better than my attempt long ago... 


Spoiler


----------



## Vampiress (Aug 15, 2008)

Lmfao thanks. I used to do pictures for my own thing in paint a long time ago, then I did a multimedia course. I suck at doing photoshop pictures supposedly, i've got a post in this area about it, and my three pics I showed got bad ratings v.v"

I think i'll stick to using paint since i'm better at using it. It may not be perfect how I want it with being done in paint, but it's good enough XD


----------



## papyrus (Aug 15, 2008)

How is it going my sig.. heracross theme with my name, just for review.


----------



## IOwnAndPwnU (Aug 15, 2008)

Is my sig done yet ?


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 16, 2008)

here a the sig for leechcake

(i animated it,even after compacting the image the frile was a little big and the quality was not good so here is one,i did not do much in this)

hope you like it


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 16, 2008)

hey VISHI, 
Are you doing me a new avatar? I submitted the request twice... and its 48 hours from the last one I submitted...
Its not on your list.. soo...
If you need the request again, I need a new avatar, simmilar to the one I have now, excemp with the beam, going outside a square box (transparent colors)
and a MUCH better quality beam (not as dodgy)
feel free to ask where to get sprites...


----------



## papyrus (Aug 16, 2008)

strata8 made me a sig,  Looking forward to VISHI SO VISHI's sig too.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 16, 2008)

Can a Mod sticky these topics?
Then more people might come and help, and these could become a proper GBAtemp thing (look at Narin and the cheat compilation!)


----------



## Dylan (Aug 16, 2008)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> Can a Mod sticky these topics?
> Then more people might come and help, and these could become a proper GBAtemp thing (look at Narin and the cheat compilation!)



I disagree


----------



## revengebeast (Aug 16, 2008)

can i request...

an avatar of doctor who and 8-bit mario staring at each other (can only their head - shoulders be shown, so it looks like they are the same size)  and then the word WHAT! under neath them in big white letters. also, could this be on a black background if possible?


----------



## IOwnAndPwnU (Aug 16, 2008)

Still waiting for my avatar/signature ...


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 17, 2008)

IOwnAndPwnU said:
			
		

> Still waiting for my avatar/signature ...



i will be doing lots today as i am on broadband again!
yay

1 problem i have is that i have no photo shop anymore 

but i wont let it get in the way and will figure something out


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 17, 2008)

paint.net
gimp



both suck

which version were you using?


----------



## Link5084 (Aug 17, 2008)

Mine shouldn't take this long


----------



## IOwnAndPwnU (Aug 17, 2008)

Mines either.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 17, 2008)

STOP CRYING GUYS!

ITS NOT LIKE ALL I DO IS THIS! I SPEND ABOUT 1 OR 2 HOURS A DAY TO THIS AND NOT A MINUTE MORE SO IF YOU WANT YOURS JUST WAIT OR TAKE YOUR REQUEST BACK!


----------



## superdude (Aug 17, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> STOP CRYING GUYS!
> 
> ITS NOT LIKE ALL I DO IS THIS! I SPEND ABOUT 1 OR 2 HOURS A DAY TO THIS AND NOT A MINUTE MORE SO IF YOU WANT YOURS JUST WAIT OR TAKE YOUR REQUEST BACK!



or you could take some bacon... well guys he's right these are animated sigs not normal one's and these take a while


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 17, 2008)

here is the sig for vampiress


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 17, 2008)

link i dont even know your request ,lol, tell me



*Posts merged*

and  i know the sigs i have been making were too big but from now on they will not!


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 17, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> IOwnAndPwnU said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PM me and I'll give you a copy of the illegal uh... _trial_ version


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 17, 2008)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> VISHI SO FISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thanks that would be gr8 and i am working on your sig..


----------



## IOwnAndPwnU (Aug 17, 2008)

Are you still working on mine?


----------



## Law (Aug 17, 2008)

superdude said:
			
		

> VISHI SO FISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Animated or not, the most recent one was only two frames and it could probably give somebody a seizure.

A few years back I could make an animated signature with 100 or so frames in less than an hour. It's not a hard thing to do.

But if he wants to take his time, he can take his time. It's his thread and he's offering. If people really want something done quickly, they could send a PM to some of the active members in the Graphics and Art section and see if they'll take a more personal request.


----------



## IOwnAndPwnU (Aug 17, 2008)

I guess we shouldn't be complaining much (or at all). I'm just eager and impatient kinda.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 17, 2008)

Its an AVATAR I want... not a sig... I already got (6, plus some more to come!) some from strata8 on a rotation script....

I'll send you a link as soon as possible


----------



## imz (Aug 17, 2008)

can you make one for me about space spartans

here's an image you can use as a guide







don't make it too large, about the size of my current signature but it can be a lot wider


----------



## Vampiress (Aug 17, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> here is the sig for vampiress



Wow, very nice indeed. Just gotta scale it down to be the right size is all. Its nearly 100 off from the max sig pic size your allowed here.


----------



## IOwnAndPwnU (Aug 17, 2008)

Your sig looks so cool. Your name flashing.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 17, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> superdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes you are absoultley right but the program i use takes a bit long but i have swithched to a new 1 today now i can do them quickly and i am only a begginer but will get better


----------



## Vampiress (Aug 17, 2008)

Beginner my ass! I did a cert II in information tech and then a diploma in multimedia after that. Nearly a year and a half to two years full of studying and doing that, and I can't do shit with it really. I'm alright with paint for rough things, but I could never do something to great as the sig you made me. With or without the animation either.


----------



## Law (Aug 17, 2008)

Vampiress said:
			
		

> Beginner my ass! I did a cert II in information tech and then a diploma in multimedia after that. Nearly a year and a half to two years full of studying and doing that, and I can't do shit with it really. I'm alright with paint for rough things, but I could never do something to great as the sig you made me. With or without the animation either.



Perhaps you should download Photoshop and spend about an hour messing with the tools. Then read a few online tutorials.

I mean, I've seen people who dropped out of school at the age of 13 (Okay, one guy) who do excellent work.

No offense to Vishi, but that animation looks like it could give somebody a seizure. Would be nice if it was a bit smoother. Perhaps eight frames longer.

@Vishi

What program are you using to animate?


----------



## Vampiress (Aug 17, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Perhaps you should download Photoshop and spend about an hour messing with the tools. Then read a few online tutorials.
> 
> I mean, I've seen people who dropped out of school at the age of 13 (Okay, one guy) who do excellent work.
> 
> ...



It may look like it could give someone a seizure but I altered it to a slower frame rate and it looked shitty. With that frame rate it makes it look like theres a broken light above the whole picture to give it more of a creapy kinda theme since there is really no such thing as a good vampire


----------



## IOwnAndPwnU (Aug 17, 2008)

Can someone recommend tutorials for COMPLETE/n00Bs/BEGINNERS in Computer Graphics. I have Adobe Photoshop CS and Adobe ImageReady CS. If someone can recommend a better program, I'll "buy" it with uTorrent (okay, pirating it for free). 
All I want is some beginner tutorials (if there are advanced ones too, great) and if there is a better program than I already have. I was hoping to start off making sigs/avatars (animated too if possible (H) but I don't care what I start making.

Edit: Probably wrong place to post this. But I didn't want to make a new thread.


----------



## Law (Aug 17, 2008)

IOwnAndPwnU said:
			
		

> Can someone recommend tutorials for COMPLETE/n00Bs/BEGINNERS in Computer Graphics. I have Adobe Photoshop CS and Adobe ImageReady CS. If someone can recommend a better program, I'll "buy" it with uTorrent (okay, pirating it for free).
> All I want is some beginner tutorials (if there are advanced ones too, great) and if there is a better program than I already have. I was hoping to start off making sigs/avatars (animated too if possible (H) but I don't care what I start making.
> 
> Edit: Probably wrong place to post this. But I didn't want to make a new thread.



Tutorials are usually worthless, it's usually good to ask friends on MSN if you know they're into Photoshop if you need any help whilst experimenting by yourself.

Or maybe Google.


----------



## Vampiress (Aug 17, 2008)

IOwnAndPwnU said:
			
		

> Can someone recommend tutorials for COMPLETE/n00Bs/BEGINNERS in Computer Graphics. I have Adobe Photoshop CS and Adobe ImageReady CS. If someone can recommend a better program, I'll "buy" it with uTorrent (okay, pirating it for free).
> All I want is some beginner tutorials (if there are advanced ones too, great) and if there is a better program than I already have. I was hoping to start off making sigs/avatars (animated too if possible (H) but I don't care what I start making.
> 
> Edit: Probably wrong place to post this. But I didn't want to make a new thread.



Before classes I used to fiddle around, I found out how to do most things way before the class. So I suggest just playing around for a start, though Adobe Fireworks is good too and will help with animation kinda things.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 18, 2008)

i know you have been waiting long  for your avatar IownANDpwn!

and here it is ..hope you like it ..i couldn't add too many pics as the limit is only 25 kb..and i tried to make the pics animated but if you jst want one without animations i will make you another one

i could have even made it really good ass the ideas in my mind were great but because of the limit i had to sacrivice many things!

well here it is and will do your signature soon..


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 18, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> Guys i have decided to make free signatures for people...
> 
> ...


----------



## IOwnAndPwnU (Aug 18, 2008)

Awww, that's a shame only 4 pictures could be included. Or would it be possible to modify my avatar and make it like that crappy Mario style. It's hard to explain though. Like, when Mario changes kinda, would it be possible to shift from picture to picture by transforming? Or another modification would be to have more pictures but less display time. And could I choose the pictures because no offense, but the Mario crappy and Megaman pictures suck a bit (outdated). 
Some suggestions (I really like these).
*Mario*


Spoiler











*Yoshi*


Spoiler











*Kirby*


Spoiler











*Luigi*


Spoiler











*Bowser* 


Spoiler











*Donkey Kong*


Spoiler











*Fox*


Spoiler











I doubt you could use all of these but some of them would be nice. Most of these are from SSB Brawl.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 18, 2008)

IOwnAndPwnU said:
			
		

> Awww, that's a shame only 4 pictures could be included. Or would it be possible to modify my avatar and make it like that crappy Mario style. It's hard to explain though. Like, when Mario changes kinda, would it be possible to shift from picture to picture by transforming? Or another modification would be to have more pictures but less display time. And could I choose the pictures because no offense, but the Mario crappy and Megaman pictures suck a bit (outdated).
> Some suggestions (I really like these).
> *Mario*
> 
> ...




GREAT THANKS I NEED HELP LIKE THAT ..

BECAUSE IT MAKES MY JOB WAY EASIER ...I WILL DO IT NOW


----------



## IOwnAndPwnU (Aug 18, 2008)

You could've just asked me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would've been more than happy to help in anyway possible (ex. finding pictures, font).


----------



## Vampiress (Aug 18, 2008)

VISHI. I loved the sig pic you made me, i've got both yours and psyco's now since I can't decide which to put there heh.

But I was wondering if you could possibly do me a animated avatar picture if it's not too much of a bother? I've given you a few pictures I like, and I can explain what I would like too.

I want it to start on picture one, to show the name of the movie these pictures are from. Then slowly fade to picture two, before suddenly flashing to number three and alternate slightly with flashing back and forth between picture three and picture four before slowly fading to picture five. I want picture fice to alternate with itself, but the blood on her face to brighten and then darken a few times before the cycle begins once more. I hope that explains it, the pictures are bellow.

Picture one
Picture two
Picture three
Picture four
Picture five


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 18, 2008)

Vampiress said:
			
		

> VISHI. I loved the sig pic you made me, i've got both yours and psyco's now since I can't decide which to put there heh.
> 
> But I was wondering if you could possibly do me a animated avatar picture if it's not too much of a bother? I've given you a few pictures I like, and I can explain what I would like too.
> 
> ...



ok i will do it thanks


----------



## Vampiress (Aug 18, 2008)

Yay! *huggles vishi* thankies ^.^ I look forward to seeing it when it's done, your very good at what you do


----------



## fischju (Aug 18, 2008)

They are way over the forum size limit, reduce the colors.....


----------



## Sanoblue (Aug 18, 2008)

your work is better than mine lol


----------



## Vampiress (Aug 18, 2008)

fischju said:
			
		

> They are way over the forum size limit, reduce the colors.....



Happy now? I wanted to show both of them damn it v.v"


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 18, 2008)

HERE IS THE AVATAR FOR YOU IOwnAndPwnU
i was going to add your name in the avatar but thought that would look not cool....
and if i did i think the size would be big..

wll hope you like it and i managed to put all pics in..


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 18, 2008)

here is the avatar change for antoligy


----------



## GameSoul (Aug 18, 2008)

Sorry if it's too much to ask, but can you make an avatar and sig using this pic?



Spoiler


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 18, 2008)

GameSoulXIII said:
			
		

> Sorry if it's too much to ask, but can you make an avatar and sig using this pic?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



ya sure ..


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 18, 2008)

here is one ...for kingdom hearts ....i made this a while back for another gbatemp member even though all of the work in this one is not mine but most is hope you like it ....





and here is the one from your pic..


----------



## ZenZero (Aug 18, 2008)

hi!  

please could i have a animated avatar that starts 8-bit mario and then morphs into all mario designs right up until the most recent plz


----------



## smealum (Aug 18, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

>


Sorry to tell you that, but I think his current avatar and sig look 100 times better.


----------



## IOwnAndPwnU (Aug 18, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> HERE IS THE AVATAR FOR YOU IOwnAndPwnU
> i was going to add your name in the avatar but thought that would look not cool....
> and if i did i think the size would be big..
> 
> wll hope you like it and i managed to put all pics in..



Yay!
Thanks alot VISHI SO FISHI! Much better than the other avatar.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 18, 2008)

smealum said:
			
		

> VISHI SO FISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



exactly i siad that in the coment too because the pic he shose is crap..
no offfence

but the animated one i made i think is pretty good(not bragging)


----------



## Link5084 (Aug 19, 2008)

I don't need my sig or avatar animated. Just a good white and blue background with Adult Link from OoT in them both.


----------



## GameSoul (Aug 19, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> smealum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I couldn't find any other good Roxas pics. If you have better ones, can you redo the sig?

And for the avatar, it's good, but can you somehow put my name in it? I don't have any experience in editing animation.


----------



## IOwnAndPwnU (Aug 19, 2008)

My avatar got removed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's to big .. by like 14.65KB.


----------



## GameSoul (Aug 19, 2008)

I can try to make your avatar smaller in filesize. How about that?


----------



## IOwnAndPwnU (Aug 19, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> HERE IS THE AVATAR FOR YOU IOwnAndPwnU
> i was going to add your name in the avatar but thought that would look not cool....
> and if i did i think the size would be big..
> 
> wll hope you like it and i managed to put all pics in..



Thanks man. 
Here it is.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 19, 2008)

GameSoulXIII said:
			
		

> VISHI SO FISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh my bad i thought they wouldnt care about that much 

but i will make it smaller today dont worry..


----------



## strata8 (Aug 19, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> exactly i siad that in the coment too because the pic he shose is crap..
> no offfence
> 
> but the animated one i made i think is pretty good(not bragging)



That's a pretty bad excuse. He provided a great image, but you just did nothing with it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've made him one myself. I shouldn't really be posting it here, but I hope you don't mind  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 19, 2008)

imz said:
			
		

> can you make one for me about space spartans
> 
> here's an image you can use as a guide
> 
> ...




can you please give me more pics?
as i have some but i need more pics of characters which are space spartans..


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 19, 2008)

strata8 said:
			
		

> VISHI SO FISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hey man *thanks* for the help but he wanted a avatar not a sig..!
and did you see the other one i made ..

and yes you shouldnt be posting here...
and if he wanted one from you he would have asked from you..


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 19, 2008)

Most of the stuff you make is good...
but its always too big.
Thats why I think its unfair, that they care about how big something is, even if its on MY server...


----------



## revengebeast (Aug 19, 2008)

what about my request


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 19, 2008)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> Most of the stuff you make is good...
> but its always too big.
> Thats why I think its unfair, that they care about how big something is, even if its on MY server...
> 
> ...




i am sorry can you repeat it please


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 19, 2008)

here is the sig for sanoblue ....

this is only the 1st one i will make good ones from the other pics ...

the right pic is a bit blurry fro some reason..





AND I WILL ADD ANIMATIONS IN THE OTHERS..


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 19, 2008)

VAMPIRESS

You know how you wanted to put the other sig with my one ...

well i made the sig again and reduced the size by 56%

here it is and now you can put more sigs on


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 19, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> VAMPIRESS
> 
> You know how you wanted to put the other sig with my one ...
> 
> ...


I have to say, thats a good sig,

It appears I have some "talent" with Art when drawing, so I'm gonna learn about computer animating/image manipulation, so I can help out on both threads, My first attempt wasn;t that bad (for something done in paint, at least!) And I have produced some good stuff. 
I recomend the complete animator as an animating program, It costs money to be able to make .gifs, but Its simple to use, and you can specify how the image is to be compressed, how long each frame is and even if it will loop!

I'll be able to help in around about september!


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 19, 2008)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> VISHI SO FISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hey i have pmed you a name of a program for gif animating ..

its super duper good..lol


----------



## Sanoblue (Aug 19, 2008)

yeah for sigs


----------



## IOwnAndPwnU (Aug 19, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can you PM me the name of the program too please.


----------



## revengebeast (Aug 19, 2008)

revengebeast said:
			
		

> can i request...
> 
> an avatar of doctor who and 8-bit mario staring at each other (can only their head - shoulders be shown, so it looks like they are the same size)  and then the word WHAT! under neath them in big white letters. also, could this be on a black background if possible?



repeated as requested


----------



## Vampiress (Aug 19, 2008)

revengebeast said:
			
		

> revengebeast said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here, use this till VISHI makes a better one. It's crap, but it'll do for the time being.


----------



## IOwnAndPwnU (Aug 20, 2008)

It looks okay. Not bad but not good. Average. Nice choice of pictures though.


----------



## Vampiress (Aug 20, 2008)

IOwnAndPwnU said:
			
		

> It looks okay. Not bad but not good. Average. Nice choice of pictures though.



Lol thanks. Concidering I did it like 5 minutes on paint.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 20, 2008)

Vampiress said:
			
		

> revengebeast said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hey thanks fro that ..

i hope you like that ,what vampiress made


----------



## strata8 (Aug 20, 2008)

I've also made a couple  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 :


----------



## Q.Ghost (Aug 20, 2008)

Can you make a sig of yourself or your internet persona making sig of itself, that'd be quite funny and a nice little chit chat i can have with the other muppets making free sigs for other people like you have nothing better to do. But your charity will go a long ways just try not to adopt 20 overseas babies like Angelina Jolie. Nice work!


----------



## aZnXrAvEr (Aug 20, 2008)

Here's another for revengebeast


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 20, 2008)

strata8 said:
			
		

> I've also made a couple
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thanks strata8

is it ok if you stick to your thread..please...


----------



## Orc (Aug 20, 2008)

revengebeast said:
			
		

> revengebeast said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 20, 2008)

Q.Ghost said:
			
		

> Can you make a sig of yourself or your internet persona making sig of itself, that'd be quite funny and a nice little chit chat i can have with the other muppets making free sigs for other people like you have nothing better to do. But your charity will go a long ways just try not to adopt 20 overseas babies like Angelina Jolie. Nice work!




ok.....
anyway from what i understood was the "Nice Work"
lol
thanks

*Posts merged*

ok imz i know you have been waiting long but here is your sig ..

not my best work with the fonts but here it is..


----------



## revengebeast (Aug 20, 2008)

oh god... how to choose???


----------



## ZenZero (Aug 20, 2008)

DS_USER_997 said:
			
		

> hi!
> 
> please could i have a animated avatar that starts 8-bit mario and then morphs into all mario designs right up until the most recent plz



as mine hasn't appeared i just thought i would repeat


----------



## strata8 (Aug 20, 2008)

DS_USER_997 said:
			
		

> DS_USER_997 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



VISHI should use Flash for that, as the shape morph function is really good (look at my sig). Also, provide the images you want, as it will be _really_ hard for him to get them.

*@VISHI*: Sure  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . It just looked like you weren't planning on doing it when you said if he was happy with Vampiress' ava.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 20, 2008)

strata8 said:
			
		

> DS_USER_997 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




NA ITS NOT *REALLY HARD* FOR ME TO FIND IMAGES ,BUT IT MAKES MY JOB EASIER IF THEY GIVE ME SOME..


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 20, 2008)

Well, in both threads, until my graphics improve (I got gimp!)
I will be finding images.

As soon as tehy improve, I will be helping out on both threads, I'm gonna be maing a TWEWY one for me in a couple of days.
Then depending on what strata8 says, I will probably be able to help!

*EDIT:*...
Oops... wrong post!


----------



## imz (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks


----------



## Vampiress (Aug 21, 2008)

imz... That sig picture will get banned, just letting you know. It's size is 400 by 120 when the max is 400 by 100.


----------



## aZnXrAvEr (Aug 21, 2008)

Actually Vampiress, the rules says:

"You may go under and over the 400x100 pixel guideline as long as it doesn't appear too big. We will be lenient on this, so just don't make your signature ridiculously large. "


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 21, 2008)

aZnXrAvEr said:
			
		

> Actually Vampiress, the rules says:
> 
> "You may go under and over the 400x100 pixel guideline as long as it doesn't appear too big. We will be lenient on this, so just don't make your signature ridiculously large. "



thanks for that mate
i thought they wouldnt care about 20 pixels


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 21, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> aZnXrAvEr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats 20x40 actually! which is 800, and still doesn;t matter, its only if it goes WAY over the max file size.


----------



## Vampiress (Aug 21, 2008)

Ah! Well, littlestevie (my bf) told me the rules since he had read through them instead of me since I only glanced through them heh.


----------



## Link5084 (Aug 22, 2008)

Is my sig still being made?


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 22, 2008)

Vampiress said:
			
		

> Ah! Well, littlestevie (my bf) told me the rules since he had read through them instead of me since I only glanced through them heh.
> lol
> I didn;t know people read the rules!
> 
> QUOTE(Link5084 @ Aug 22 2008, 05:12 AM) Is my sig still being made?


Patience...


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 22, 2008)

yes yes it is..

its just that i had been learning flash fro the past 2 days so i cann make my sigs even better and make really good morphing and other effects avatars


----------



## strata8 (Aug 22, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> yes yes it is..
> 
> its just that i had been learning flash fro the past 2 days so i cann make my sigs even better and make really good morphing and other effects avatars



I always use Shape Tween for morphing effects. It's really easy to implement, and it looks awesome.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also the great thing about Flash is that a 60 frame animation only averages to about 4-8KB.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 22, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> yes yes it is..
> 
> its just that i had been learning flash fro the past 2 days so i cann make my sigs even better and make really good morphing and other effects avatars
> Hmm... yeah, but avatars are invalid when uploaded as a .swf I already tried with a copy at school... I made a better bersion of my current avatar with M:2
> ...


Yeah... I'm gonna be getting a "trial" version of that too!


----------



## eheads89 (Aug 22, 2008)

can u make me a sig of winry from full metal alchemist??
if it's ok with u i would like it 2 b animated..thx


----------



## Rowan (Aug 22, 2008)

yes same here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im also gettin "free trial"


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 23, 2008)

eheads89 said:
			
		

> can u make me a sig of winry from full metal alchemist??
> if it's ok with u i would like it 2 b animated..thx




ya sure


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 25, 2008)

sorry guys i am back now , was away doing a hombrew game...but now i can pay attention to this..i ahve had about 5 or 6 request by pm and will do them


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 26, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> sorry guys i am back now , was away doing a hombrew game...but now i can pay attention to this..i ahve had about 5 or 6 request by pm and will do them


I'll come and help out in a bit.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 28, 2008)

thanks


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 31, 2008)

ok guys this thread is closed for a while as i am busy making a hombrew

but if you really ned a urgent sig or avatar then pm me


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 1, 2008)

Do you do ava's? i wouldnt mind an animated megaman x sig. i dont really care how you do it. thanks


----------



## Sstew (Sep 5, 2008)

Can help out also, if you need it.


----------



## luke_c (Sep 7, 2008)

Would Be Nice If i could have a Avatar of Kakashi showing the sharingan eye (animated) please that would be Awsome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .s youre doing a great job! keep it up


----------



## cupajoe (Sep 8, 2008)

I would like a Metal Gear Solid animated Sig (with cupajoe38 in it). If you can't do one with Cyborg Ninja (grey fox) then you can just do one of Solid Snake (not old). PM me when you're finished and thank you very much!


----------



## Ryukouki (Sep 8, 2008)

ooooh make me 3d subzero with my name tytyty


----------



## JPdensetsu (Sep 8, 2008)

Can anyone make a sig with the majora's mask and the moon of majora's mask?
Thanks


----------



## luke_c (Sep 8, 2008)

Man You Guys Must Be Busy As Hell Do you even get to sleep??? youre doing a great job and i appreciate it very much =) keep it up guys


----------



## luke_c (Sep 8, 2008)

sorry posted on wrong thread :'(


----------



## Vampiress (Sep 9, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> ok guys this thread is closed for a while as i am busy making a hombrew
> 
> but if you really ned a urgent sig or avatar then pm me



GUYS! Seriously. Read the damn posts. He's taking a break to do something else, read before you post if your wanting a avatar. You might be lucky with someone else doing it for you, but who knows.

VISHI is closing the threat till further notice, stop posting to ask him for avas and such please.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Sep 11, 2008)

Hey guys, i am back now --


thanks there vampiress for clearing things up--

i will do the some requests and then will be back doin my hombrew game (new super mario bros 2) 

thanks..
but this thread is no closed ---if you really want a avatar or a sig just pm me and i will do it or post here


----------



## o RedSheLL x (Sep 12, 2008)

Hey FISHI, or whoever, is there anyway I can have a sig (if possible) where a redshell (like in mario kart) slides and hits an R4DS and have the R4 explode? It doesn't have to be amazing, just to get the point across. And if u can, after the explosion, if u can, please put my name like this: redsheLL.


----------



## Rowan (Sep 12, 2008)

Heres the sig (hope its all right)







http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w234/rownc/redshell.gif
use the url provided (size is 400 x 100)


----------



## o RedSheLL x (Sep 12, 2008)

It's excellent, I'll keep it, but one thing, can u possibly make it so instead of redsheLL can u put: RedSheLL? Im changing my name so that's why, and if possible? Can u please make the RedSheLL text not stay there for that long? Just make it stay for like, 5 seconds.


----------



## Rowan (Sep 12, 2008)

kinda called it the wrong thing but yeah

http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w234/ro...aybe-copy-1.gif heres link same as b4

+ um did u like the effect on the text just a survey kinda thing


----------



## o RedSheLL x (Sep 12, 2008)

Umm, yeah, anyway the text can be in a different font, and again, chop off like another 2 seconds on how long RedSheLL shows, please make the name Arial Black font but keep it red, and keep it the same size. But I do like the effect on the text, but just try to change it again to what I just stated here.


----------



## Rowan (Sep 12, 2008)

http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w234/rownc/redshell-1.gif


now last thing is 2 secs long :|


----------



## eldhand (Sep 12, 2008)

Can someone make me a singnature that its a text thats says Eldhand, and the text is burning.

Becuse "eldhand" is a swedish word who means firehand.


----------



## o RedSheLL x (Sep 12, 2008)

PERFECT! Thanks for ur help, I might request an ava later but I have to go, cya.


----------



## Rowan (Sep 13, 2008)

your sig was removed


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Sep 13, 2008)

ita_redshell said:
			
		

> PERFECT! Thanks for ur help, I might request an ava later but I have to go, cya.



i think you posted in the wrong thread..cause i dont remember making you a sig..


----------



## Rowan (Sep 13, 2008)

im making sigs
P.s. this ones less than 50 kb
http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w234/rownc/Redshell2.gif


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Sep 13, 2008)

thanks a lot for helping


----------



## Orangegamer (Oct 14, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> thanks a lot for helping



hey vishi can u make me one please my one so crap
i might change it when u make me one
thanks a bunch if u say yes

Orangegamer


----------



## bombchu (Oct 16, 2008)

Wait a sec... people actually pay for a signature? Like, real money? Or just Warcraft gold?


----------



## Sstew (Oct 16, 2008)

bombchu said:
			
		

> Wait a sec... people actually pay for a signature? Like, real money? Or just Warcraft gold?




Majority.. Actually 99% are free. Just some people dont realize that so posting "Free Sigs!" Gets peoples attention.


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Oct 16, 2008)

can I have animated signature of Luffy from one piece and Kanchome from gash bell in it


----------



## Satangel (Oct 16, 2008)

bombchu said:
			
		

> Wait a sec... people actually pay for a signature? Like, real money? Or just Warcraft gold?



On a free online MMORPG, you had to pay some virtual money to get a sig made.

Lucky me I can make them myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I actually made millions of virtual money that way on that MMORPG.


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Jan 17, 2009)

I would like to have my sig in a different animated way, kinda like how its now but like a moving minamoto and him saying for example '' soo zetta sloow''


----------



## LivingToDie (Jan 21, 2009)

i would like :

Roy from Fire emblem in the middle 
Goku Super Sayin 4 From Dragon ball GT on the left
Roxas from kingdom hearts 2 - 358/2

(they must all look serious)
and in a corner my name : 12philip12

if someone is able too do this (And make it good) and wants to do this for me...


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 31, 2009)

Would you make me one  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wan it to have the Gibson SG Standard Historic Reissue Electric Guitar tilted in like a 20 degree angle
http://guitars.musiciansfriend.com/product...stro?sku=517507
the whole guitar doesn't have to fit in the sig
Please add some lighting or shadow efects if it looks good
The background can be anything
Also, add the initials GP in a corner using the Matisse font


----------



## EternalLink (Jan 31, 2009)

I wanna have one made 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Animated*
Toon link and Adult link Gangsta like. - Serious look in they're eyes, and if it can some Demon in their eyes.
It doest'n matter me how it's made, if it's like a bit what i just sayed above -


*They only have to move their eyes, nothing else.


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 31, 2009)

DUd, how about a piraty one for good'ol VVoltzy?Pretty please?


----------



## iPikachu (Feb 2, 2009)

VVoltz said:
			
		

> DUd, how about a piraty one for good'ol VVoltzy?Pretty please?


i could make one but i dont really know how to use adobe image ready for animated sig. what picture you wanna have the sig to have?


----------



## Zerousen (Jul 26, 2009)

A nice Konata siggy would be nice,thank you.


----------



## Advi (Jul 26, 2009)

My request: make a sig of Bowser commanding his minions in an art style like he's commanding the Red Army.


----------



## zeromac (Jul 26, 2009)

I want a animated one please! could it be a radioactive bigmac exploading and my name somewhere in the sig? thanks


----------



## 3117Freak (Jan 24, 2010)

I would really like a Sig to. any is ok. thank you


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 24, 2010)

3117Freak said:
			
		

> I would really like a Sig to. any is ok. thank you


Vague.

I could give you a horizontal black box if I wanted too and it'll still be considered a siggie.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 24, 2010)

Could you make me one with the irish flag flapping in it and my username on the sig. thanks :-)


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Jan 24, 2010)

Cool topic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




May I have a sig like how my sig is now, but the colors are changed to look more like this pic?

If possible, may I have a sig and avi combo please? Thank you very much!


----------



## ToiletDS (Jan 24, 2010)

Can you make me one thats like, based on gears of war for 360?

Please?


----------



## Ryukouki (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi, can I get a 3D avatar and siggy set of Strike Freedom Gundam that has Ryukouki written in it? Take your time


----------



## Twiffles (Jan 25, 2010)

Ryukouki said:
			
		

> Hi, can I get a 3D avatar and siggy set of Strike Freedom Gundam that has Ryukouki written in it? Take your time


Not my place to say, but I need practice anyway. Feel free to whatever~
I abused halp and had bad text placement. :X


----------



## nagnose (Jan 25, 2010)

can i please have one that incorporates my favorite game from back in the day, "TMNT 2: the arcade game" - let your imagination/creativity run wild


----------



## asdf (Jan 25, 2010)

Something to do with Golden Sun (favorite game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) would be awesome. Surprise me.

EDIT: Siggy only, I'm fine with my avatar.


----------



## Justin121994 (Jan 25, 2010)

Can I have a Hitman Reborn sig of the main character Suna?
Google it


----------



## user0002 (Jan 25, 2010)

How do you people add a signature to posts?


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 25, 2010)

Go to my controls, then to Edit Signature.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 25, 2010)

Can you like do something with mine? Like find away to fuse all the ideas going in it into one idea?
I really don't care how really, just wondering.
You can animate it if you want.


----------



## Fel (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey guys, I know this will probably be sad news for you, but do you know that the last time the creator of this thread logged into GBAtemp was back in September? And the other who was making them as well, with the Isaac portrait, also hasn't been replying ever since? So...unless somebody else takes this up, there probably won't be any new siggies...


----------



## user0002 (Jan 25, 2010)

Aww now I figured it out.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 25, 2010)

I could make them, but you guys have really to be more specific with your requests.


----------



## Ryukouki (Jan 25, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Not my place to say, but I need practice anyway. Feel free to whatever~
> I abused halp and had bad text placement. :X



Hey thats beautiful man thanks! Love it too much


----------



## xMekux (Jan 25, 2010)

Uhm.... 
Can i get a siggy and avatar too =P ?
=D
Little Pic http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2moe2pl&s=6
Big pic http://fanfiction.nyah.com.br/fanfics/1333...78_Neko_Boy.jpg


----------



## airpirate545 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey can I get a matching sig and avatar too?
Want a darkish theme with any big daddy image from bioshock 1. username on the sig.


----------



## bnwchbammer (Jan 26, 2010)

I'd like two drastically different sigs.
So, first I'd like one of daft punk, using this:
http://www.tofslie.com/hey/wp-content/uplo...-punk-12116.jpg
Some sort of abstract background, something that seems to "flow" and bnwchbammer somewhere in it. (sorry for being somewhat unspecific, consider it an opportunity to be creative)

Alright, then the relatively famous Black X Pink pic 


Spoiler



http://kuro.hanyuu.net/image/7d502f67ea592f9344d9966534efe096/Konachan.com%20-%2055024%20animal_ears%20black%20black_x_pink%20blue_hair%20catgirl%20nanao_naru%20photoshop%20purple_eyes%20tagme%20thighhighs%20underboob.jpg


 (long URL) with some touch ups to the background, again, nothing exactly specific, just something that flows again.

Size of Ryukouki's would work.
And if you wanna sign your name in it, I wouldn't protest. (also if you think the second is a bit too NSFW you don't have to do it) Anyway, thanks!


----------



## dimmujed (Jan 26, 2010)

I'd like a sign in black and red. It would say Dimmu Jed in a large font in the middle. On the left side there would be a black and white, SEXY NUN! On the right side it would be red / white, and would be a sexy devilish female. They would be leaning against, or grinding, or leaning on my name.

Bonus points if the nun has on a cross, and the devil woman has on an upside down cross.


----------



## EnnEss (Feb 1, 2010)

It would be great if I had a signature that looked something like this:

A nice slim picture of Mario characters racing in Mario Kart, with at _least_ Mario and Luigi in it.

Then in the middle, with that Mario font:



Spoiler










 As shown here at the top...



With that font, I'd like "EnnEss" written on it.

It's great that there are lots of people like you out there.

Thanks in advance! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Happy temping everyone!


----------



## xxRAG3 (Feb 2, 2010)

VidyaBro
something retro in the picture, like an SNES/N64 controller


----------



## Dialga.The.Maste (Feb 3, 2010)

What Type of signature you want? One with a charizard on it and username (in small font) on the bottom
Tell me if you want is ANIMATED or not? Animated 

Thanks


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 6, 2010)

I'd like a static signature with the Heavy from _Team Fortress 2_ with agentgamma written on it


----------



## luke_c (Feb 6, 2010)

You guys do realize he isn't doing these anymore right?
Here is where you should request them


----------

